# legal mercenary / private contractor



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

does anybody know where anyone is hiring somebody out of Canada

I'm interested in doing this in place of say in place over seas

I'm also looking for any courses I can take or internships that will improve my chances of employment in VIP security or bodyguarding or private security contracting or the like
I'm not looking for anything that would get me on Interpol or international wanted list for criminal war crimes or anything like that
anyone with any inputs into this very eager I'd probably just join a militia if there were any up here 

I'd love to get work in prepping anybody know where or what you can do as far as this is typo security and otherwise


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Will, this is way too personal, you should not be posting all this in a public forum...


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Seriously. Your resume does not belong here. Good Luck though.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Will, No offense...but other than your basic fire arms safety (which by the way I shouldn't even know about) you have no back ground in this sort of thing. Going out into these environments ill prepared will get you or your buddies killed. I told my brother about me potentially working for Blackwater and how much they paid back in the day. He told a friend at work who later signed up and went over with no experience in warfare...he was a welder. He died over their on his first tour. This is not play war my friend. Give this some serious thought. I'd hate to see you in an orange suit one day being the you tube video of the month. Seriously....this is not a joke or simple matter. This is your life. Please...please...think about it longer....Money comes and goes. Your life is a one time deal.

OSFG


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have heard the French Foreign Legion is still in business and offers top notch training for people with no previous experience. Good luck, you're gonna need it. Isn't pursuing this type of career a bit at odds with your membership in the world prayer peace society thing?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

you can hope for peace and prepare for war

the best offense is one that no one wants to test

pretty sure places like Blackwater require US citizenship though



does not have to be straight out war but the prepping related so anything regards to Defense Security so on and so forth.
I'm actually in the process the appealing a summary assault charge (misdemeanor) from over 10 years ago where someone said I pushed them but I didn't video evidence was obstructed as there is a video of it not happening but that's a pretty much excludes me from all goverment employment.


I was considering to FFL a few years back but then all my money was stolen before headed there sothat sort of bottomed out plus I need to get in the slightly better shape for the FFL.
I'm also banned from the u.s until this coming June without the attorney general's permission so any of us work is pretty much a no go


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

typical will post and run off to make a sammich returning days later lol . dood lose the resume. I didn't look.
how you doin - haven't seen you round.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I have no words...:shock:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

OK Will...you have some legal issues...not the best time to go seeking Protective duties...get a normal job...get your shit straight and find a good job. Eclectic practices...Security, Hypnotism, Pastor...these seem to be fits of fancy and not your passion..What is it that you are good at and like to do? Me...I'm a technology geek...I like it and am good at it. Whats your thing?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm doing well lots of food and the Krav Maga lessons are toningme

but I've lost like 1500 copy trading Forex so I need to get more money


giving mail massages is something I'd rather not do if I can do a proper and related stuff


government provider is blocking my security license through refusing to charge my credit card for the exam fee this is putting me in a tight financial situation. I'm a little love east to go to China to teach English as China scares mebecause they speak Chinese there


things are well though I'm halfway through my acting and modeling course now I'm shooting a horror movie this weekend and also doing use the Force training


I'm doing my motorcycle training on the first week of Octoberand I'm really looking forward to that


this place I'm at has a pool and sauna and gym so I'm able to exercise or chill a bit whenever I get the urge which is pretty good


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> OK Will...you have some legal issues...not the best time to go seeking Protective duties...get a normal job...get your shit straight and find a good job. Eclectic practices...Security, Hypnotism, Pastor...these seem to be fits of fancy and not your passion..What is it that you are good at and like to do? Me...I'm a technology geek...I like it and am good at it. Whats your thing?


I'm good at everything old SF guy

I'm interested in mone,ylike having it

I like technology too I actually took part of an electrical engineering technology program

music has been my main interest for a long time of course prepping has also been an interest stuff and staying alive and not in beaten up by cops

I'm just an all around renaissance man

Currently
I'm interested in doing this in place of say in place over seas

I'm also looking for any courses I can take or internships that will improve my chances of employment in VIP security or bodyguarding or private security contracting or the like
I'm not looking for anything that would get me on Interpol or international wanted list for criminal war crimes or anything like that
anyone with any inputs into this very eager I'd probably just join a militia if there were any up here

I'd love to get work in prepping anybody know where or what you can do as far as this is typo security and otherwise

oh and old SF guy I'd actually like info on how I can start to show up here legally

and if you know of any contacts that would help me your start one up from state side or otherwise

by the way the weird words are caused by Google's voice to text

the whole militia thing I was considering airsoft instead of normal guns cuz people get put in jail for using them up here


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Well buddy good luck on everything....thats alot of disciplines to maintain expertise in. Model, Actor, teacher, fighter, moto cross, masseuse, trader.... I'm a tech geek...I do tech geek shit....it pays well and I just have to stay proficient at tech geek shit .


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Will -

I cannot tell you what an incredibly *BAD* idea that is. Listen to SF. Find one set of skills in the civilian world that you enjoy more than the others and are good at and stick with it. The only outcomes for you in mercenary work are insanity or death, and death is preferable in that situation. Please go back to training beavers or moto cross or whatever.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Will-

If you are just looking to get overseas and do contract work (not just trigger time) look into companies such as KBR. Most military and governmental groups have loads of civilian contractors who work tech support, chow halls, to latrine duty. Most of these jobs pay very well and they are always looking for skilled laborers and its a good way to earn money, save money (normally are not spending much living over here), and learn/brush up on a trade. 

Trigger work/Personal Security Detail always sounds appealing. As SF mentioned its normally not worth it. In addition most companies like Xe (Blackwater), Bancroft, Triple Canopy, etc are looking for SOF trained/LEO personal for their detail. You may find a gate guard/security guard position with a company like KBR which is more checking IDs than swinging rifles; but its "safer" and an easier fit for someone with your skill set. 

The best jobs for overseas contract work? Fire department/EMT - A skill that transfers to work at home and in the prepping lifestyle. Pays good money and hell... chicks dig firefighters.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Will, why are you posting personal info on a message board? This is not an employment site.

Do research and knock off the self destructive silliness.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Inor said:


> Will -
> 
> I cannot tell you what an incredibly *BAD* idea that is. Listen to SF. Find one set of skills in the civilian world that you enjoy more than the others and are good at and stick with it. The only outcomes for you in mercenary work are *insanity *or death, and death is preferable in that situation. Please go back to training beavers or moto cross or whatever.


My father fought two 3 month stints in the Congo under Mad Mike against the "simbas". I read his diary, what he saw there made him the man he shouldn't have been and the father he could have been died there. Money is not everything and there is no fame, honor or glory in mercenary work.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

French Foreign legion..i guess


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Will

Listen to Old SF and Inor. What you're thinking about is not only dangerous to you, but to everyone around you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will, I originally wrote a scathing post, but I deleted it. I have no suggestions. Your Friend, Slippy


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

1.) Don't go into the resume writing business...and 2.) A spell check would be cool too!!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Derma-Redi said:


> 1.) Don't go into the resume writing business...and 2.) A spell check would be cool too!!


I don't like standard resumes. as far as spelled tracking if you can highlight a spelling error in my resume by all means do so

as explained this voice to text inserts some weird errors

I can spell just finehopefully you can get over the type of old and still be able to understand what's being spoken only people that shouldnt be able to do that are robots

none of this information is really personalanybody with half of intention of finding this information can do so on my website already regardless

I have removed my residential address though.

this really is about what's prepping related employment and training there is out there not only mercenary everybody seems to be attached to the mercenary concept because it's more glamorous

none the less and more interested in this field itself I think it's a legitimate topic to garner lead in the process no I'm not concerned about showing who I am. This is only a small part of me anywayand it's not information the government doesn't already have anywayand it's not information of trolls don't already have anyway

I thought as much this might go into general talk

I'm actually sort of wondering why you're so adverse to it you know what's the real risk in this perhaps you can enlighten me as to you know why this is an issue or what the risk is actually introduced by providing information available about me online

you know this is the exact same information I'm getting two people over in China actually I'm getting a more information this they're going to copy of my certifications and otherwise which is far more dangerous than life in him I'm just providing my resume

my resume is based upon foreign language instruction and the form that you see is the form I was taught to use as part of my teacher training it is a teacher format. It issues the format I use so if you are wondering why it looks little strange it is based upon a teaching resume although it's still fairly late on that sort of a hybrid unless it's perfectly fine for my needs and it gives all information on that one personally I absolutely hate the cookie cutter approach to resumes that uses that form is confined so much that it really isn't pang its PR people to do anything other then look at something that okay which normally is just about putting keyboardsinto computer as opposed to actually be providing references to yourself l any idiot can copy and paste job posting and rearrange the words and gets hit in the computer system but it takes a PR person who reviews the submissions to determine if somebody is actually going to be fun if you're only looking for a punch card pushers then by all means do so.

someone actually contacted me and said you have the skills were looking for but your resume doesn't look how you how we wanted to so please review your resume and some but I know what I said that I did my position is not working for somebody to come look at my resume find the skills in it but they're looking for and then say the resume doesn't look nice enough no sorry I just totally idiocy to pass up somebody who is has the skills you're looking for it but at the same time you got caught up on the resume form that is pyaar gone bad and forever they can critique. I'm a critique what's in the resume not the parents of the resume you don't want to read something over it and I think it's a valid explanation of who I am and whatI am the about

I'll let it besides I have time but just bear in mind this thread is more about proper related occupations and any training suggestions to feel my abs so much a application it is the basis of providing you a background the day you can practice provide some suggestions for for training or for potential work. ;

if you really can't understand me through this voice to text let me know the part you don't understand at all clear it up for you

it says me a lot of time just talk rather than type easier on my wrists

I've actually got five job offers to teach in China with this resumein the past two days


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have turned down two contracting jobs over my career because once you weigh the pros and cons it"s just not worth it in the end. $150,000 for a year of work without having to pay taxes sounded awesome to me at the time but I would have given up the modest, but liveable pension I am about to enjoy. I would have left my family behind for about 18 months to sit behind a rifle for days on end in either Kosovo or East Timor and then later in Iraq. When the Blackwater contractors got killed and hung on the bridge in Iraq I wrote the idea off for good. There is more to life than cash. 

Several of my personal friends went, One was irrevocably changed when his buddy died next to him, another washed out and hasn't had a job since and the third actually made a go of it and succeeded in Kosovo. One in three odds don't appeal to me. Learn a skill here.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

everywhere but that's the same in SHTF to the point is actually do prepping and not what SHTF situation could be like you look at living in North America to be in 10 years

it's interesting to note that hiring is advertising that the us gov is looking for mercenaries for Iraq

PressTV - US seeks mercenaries in Iraq for ISIL fight: Report

as said I'm interested in you know helping in danger zones whether it be helping them out as sht f is up the real skills that people are going to need right

you know a lot of people don't really have an exit strategy didn't have a plan for how they're going to get things safe again instead they had to be hunkered in a bunker against the wild wild west but you know there's no better place to learn about the skills on recovery than in a danger zone you know I'd be over there in a day but my thing is that I'm only interested in legal employment I wanted illegal employment I could be teaching overseas I'm not down with that I am only interested in being within the lawful authorities in specific areas not breaking them International you know I'm not out there be a wanted person

you know I like a hundred fifty thousand to go doctors in the West Africa that would be that would be game even though I know there is a risk I am willing to take for private security know those people over there a living but if you're prepared your chance of danger is reduced it's a scary situation with a risk factor but you know when SHTF we can survive it wasn't expecting that I'm preparing for it what happens when it hits when we're not prepared or were not expecting it you know if you don't take risks you don't need to but I'm personally for any amount of money I wouldn't have a second thoughtworse case scenario your dead right thats good to know you got paid at the end of the day

.oK what's worst case may actually be severe injury

for 150 K I would work in North Korea
actually volunteered to work there with the Mennonites teaching English for far less than that


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Will, initially, I deleted this thread and sent you a PM informing you of my actions. After rereading, I decided to edit your initial post by removing the link to your resume and reopen. 

Please refrain from posting personal information. 

I wish you success in your endeavor to find a job/career!

Mike


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> When the Blackwater contractors got killed and hung on the bridge in Iraq I wrote the idea off for good. There is more to life than cash.


The bigger realization I think for me was when Blackwater contractors called for support when their compound was attacked after the shootings in Iraq. Though they were there there in support of U.S. missions when their compound was attacked the combatant commander, DOS, or who ever denied any support (even resupply). Eventually a Blackwater chopped defied orders and flew in supplies and pulled out injured and dead from the compound....

Basically its one thing to have boots on ground in a country as part of a larger operation.... its another thing to be written off and denied support. Perhaps part of the contract and pay involved... but for me that was my deciding factor for anytype of PSD jobs overseas unless employed by DoS or DoD.

Once more its your life and your risks to take... but I would still recommend if you decide to due overseas contract work look at non-security work and utilize some of your other skills. We even have KBR contractors who work on post that manage a pool and crossfit.... not a bad gig when you live on a military installation and get to bank all earnings....

Also they changed the tax free laws for U.S. contractors overseas.. its a certain dollar amount now I believe. Don't know about the tax laws in Ontario though.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Well good luck with it Will.

"When there's trouble in the wind, please to lead sir". Isis is on the move and we need an elite, high speed/low drag tactical operator like yourself to keep our assets safe! Who dares wins, Opresso Libre and all that.

Now, Please tell us, to whom shall we send your personal effects in the unlikely event of your demise, and who shall be the beneficiary of your generous life insurance policy? Press hard, three copies.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> Will
> 
> Listen to Old SF and Inor. What you're thinking about is not only dangerous to you, but to everyone around you.


The world has truly spun off its axis when SF and Inor are the voice of reason...


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I believe I have just entered the Twilight Zone via a portal disguised as a forum thread.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Erik is from Holland MI,just a few miles down the road from here.:idea:


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Will, my neighbor worked for a private contractor in Pakistan csi- tech covered some of the things that go along with this type of work. He worked for them for 4 years with his wife sitting here at home trying to deal with all of life's problems without her husband. some of the bad things were, He could not come home for more than 30 days a year or he would have to pay the taxes on his income. To see each other more often they would plan vacations in some foreign land which was not cheap and a big hassle. When he quit and came home they had a huge tax bill that took 2 years to pay off. Then the problem of finding a job when he got here, took almost a year to land one. He now works for the county sheriffs office. He and his wife are our prepping partner's.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Will said:


> I'm doing well lots of food and the Krav Maga lessons are toningme
> 
> but I've lost like 1500 copy trading Forex so I need to get more money
> 
> ...


Incredible!! You'll be CIA in no time!! ::rambo::


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Wait a minute...

...use the force training?

Jedi Training?

WHERE?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will, I'm sure you don't always drink beer but when you do, do you drink Dos Equis?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will, I'm sorry but I will admit that I do not fully read all of your posts. I wish I could comprehend them better than I do but sadly, I cannot. But I have one burning question that keeps bothering me; I just cannot think about anything else so I must ask this of you... Did you imply that you plan on going into international security using ...an AIRSOFT GUN! Thanks Your Friend Slippy


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Will, I'm sorry but I will admit that I do not fully read all of your posts. I wish I could comprehend them better than I do but sadly, I cannot. But I have one burning question that keeps bothering me; I just cannot think about anything else so I must ask this of you... Did you imply that you plan on going into international security using ...an AIRSOFT GUN! Thanks Your Friend Slippy


I thought it was just me...


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Will these are not jobs you just go out and train for. I have several years of military and law enforcement experience, including combat. I do speak a smattering of a few other languages. I have a passport, and I am not anywhere near qualified.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Half the time, you make sense, the other half you're clearly baked...

I'm not sure which Will is going to read this response, but you need to slow down a bit.
This line of work is deadly.
Those who join it are ex-military or ex-law enforcement with real world training and experience behind them.
Without this background, you are a big risk to the organization.

Honestly man, I would suggest you seek other options for employment.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I looked into Personal Security, attended a seminar on what was highly desired. Not only did they want language skills, you needed "office type" skills in case the Principal had something they wanted recorded. They wanted International driving experience. They wanted you to possess a set of mannerisms that the Queen herself would be happy with. This is on top of being a supreme bad ass with or without a weapon. Hyper vigilance a must, and your undying loyalty.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Jeep said:


> I looked into Personal Security, attended a seminar on what was highly desired. Not only did they want language skills, you needed "office type" skills in case the Principal had something they wanted recorded. They wanted International driving experience. They wanted you to possess a set of mannerisms that the Queen herself would be happy with. This is on top of being a supreme bad ass with or without a weapon. Hyper vigilance a must, and your undying loyalty.


NY residents need not apply


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Honestly man, I would suggest you seek other options for employment.


Or Find a good shrink.:grin:


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Why do you use the text to speech app? Your posts are almost unreadable with the lack of punctuation, incorrect words, and apparent different thoughts randomly strewn about. From what I can see I would not suggest that you go into this type of work, you don't have the discipline for it. I'm not trying to be a dick, take this as constructive criticism.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey Will,
Can you give us an update on your career? Mrs Slippy was asking me what was up with the nice young lad from Longlac, ON. 

So we were just thinking about you,
Thanks
Your Friend 
Slippy


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

"Xe (Blackwater), Bancroft, Triple Canopy, etc are looking for SOF trained/LEO personal for their detail."
good suggestions most of the work is out in the oil sands right now by KBR. I'd be more interested in something in the Greater Toronto Area your overseas at the moment willing to transport bus I have obligations holding me here until late October

problem with the big name my outfits like XE are the they only hire you as citizens
companies hire only -us citizens though. and I actually can't go to the u.s for anything without attorney general commission until June. Ironically I did security training with somebody who works at the consulate yesterday


I think I'm too old for the FFLegion now. technically I'm not I still have another year before I wouldn't be able to go one full term in or two terms in but who wants to sponsor me to go and try out for the Legion by all means I will if you want to pay for the plane ticket with a return fare

if I have a flight Ill give it a go.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Well good luck with it Will.
> 
> "When there's trouble in the wind, please to lead sir". Isis is on the move and we need an elite, high speed/low drag tactical operator like yourself to keep our assets safe! Who dares wins, Opresso Libre and all that.
> 
> Now, Please tell us, to whom shall we send your personal effects in the unlikely event of your demise, and who shall be the beneficiary of your generous life insurance policy? Press hard, three copies.


don't worry about it you know what I mean.

I travel light. my death isn't worth money my life is. Feel open to pay me more with whatever the policy would cost


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Going to work for a company like the former blackwater is much harder than you think. You don't just show up and get a job. If by some chance you get a position good luck and say good by to the family . It is not the cash cow glory some thing it is.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> Will, my neighbor worked for a private contractor in Pakistan csi- tech covered some of the things that go along with this type of work. He worked for them for 4 years with his wife sitting here at home trying to deal with all of life's problems without her husband. some of the bad things were, He could not come home for more than 30 days a year or he would have to pay the taxes on his income. To see each other more often they would plan vacations in some foreign land which was not cheap and a big hassle. When he quit and came home they had a huge tax bill that took 2 years to pay off. Then the problem of finding a job when he got here, took almost a year to land one. He now works for the county sheriffs office. He and his wife are our prepping partner's.


I don't have a wife husband or kids and don't pay taxes.

My car hasn't moved in two years and I aint living at my house.

well I'm just looking for something that pays and will be prepping particularly combat arms


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

cdell said:


> Why do you use the text to speech app? Your posts are almost unreadable with the lack of punctuation, incorrect words, and apparent different thoughts randomly strewn about. From what I can see I would not suggest that you go into this type of work, you don't have the discipline for it. I'm not trying to be a dick, take this as constructive criticism.


because my hands go numb if I try to type for a long time on my cell phone.

in part also that its easier to talk then to type on a Bluetooth keyboard looking at the small cell phone screen. It is so much easier to talk than to type.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Going to work for a company like the former blackwater is much harder than you think. You don't just show up and get a job. If by some chance you get a position good luck and say good by to the family . It is not the cash cow glory some thing it is.


oh I don't think I can do XE because I'm not a US citizenand being banned from the u.s complicates that further


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

WIll...I personally think you should go find a career doing something else. You sound a little desperate and I can tell you this...You will not find the job your looking for with contract work being security. No one worth their salt would agree to go out with someone as ill prepared as you are or as desperate for work or money or whatever. Maybe they will ultimately start hiring whoever, but for now they still routinely hire former military and law enforcement. Just based off what I have seen you post, and nothing personal, but I wouldn't guard a chicken coop with you unless you were in it and unarmed. We, former military, do not look at folks like you and think you are up to the task of covering our backside... You should really try to find a contracting job doing something other than security or protective details....There are alot of them over there and they are hiring foreigners all the time. Its the security ones that are most restrictive.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Its my understanding that SOF has a fairly extensive employment classifieds section.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

:shock:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will said:


> I don't have a wife husband or kids and don't pay taxes.
> 
> My car hasn't moved in two years and I aint living at my house.
> 
> well I'm just looking for something that pays and will be prepping particularly combat arms


Thanks for the update Will, sounds like you've got the world by the nuts. Check out the movie Stripes with Bill Murray and Harold Ramis. It might inspire you to do great things.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will said:


> because my hands go numb if I try to type for a long time on my cell phone.
> 
> in part also that its easier to talk then to type on a Bluetooth keyboard looking at the small cell phone screen. It is so much easier to talk than to type.


Oh and two more things Will; 1.) Ditch the cell phone. THEY can track you with it. 2.) Rather than use your "text to speech app" try using your mind to transfer your thoughts onto the internets. Its kind of like the Jedi Mind Trick thing but Hey it works for me.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I would just like to jump in at this point, and apologize for Bryan Adams, Rob Ford and Justin Bieber.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hahaha


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

My sense is this thread has reached the limits of its life cycle. Does anyone else see any advantage of keeping this thread active?


Mike


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Negative Ghostrider


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

It is worth a chuckle, but beyond that...


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

mwhartman said:


> My sense is this thread has reached the limits of its life cycle. Does anyone else see any advantage of keeping this thread active?


Other than providing intel for RCMP and CSIS?

Nope.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The pattern is full.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

mwhartman said:


> My sense is this thread has reached the limits of its life cycle. Does anyone else see any advantage of keeping this thread active?
> 
> Mike


86 it.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'd lay it to rest


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

This thread is closed! Good luck Will!


----------

